# Noisy Mazzer Royal (is this a problem?)



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

My new (secondhand) Royal sounds a bit noisy compared to my Major.

Is sounds a bit gratey, in the motor area, is this normal? or could this be the bearings?

if so can they be replaced / fixed / lubricated? or should I just keep using it as is? it spins round easily by hand and doesn't catch or feel to rough.

Should I send it back?

anyway here is a video of it, 









Any comments / advice greatly appreciated


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What's it like on the spin down....although it does sound rough to me, perhaps it's done a lot of miles...where did you get it from.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, here is another video of it on slowdown (sounds just the same I think)

E-









It was an E-bay punt, I know I probably shouldn't have but it was cheap (I was on a fairly large dose of diazepam for a back spasm at the time so my judgement was a bit impaired), no idea where it came from, it is a 2004 model so could have had a long hard life







, to be honest I thought it was a major as there was only one picture and it didn't list the model.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is the lower burr carrier still in place on the first video?

If it is it could be that scraping on something, it doesn't sound like bad bearing videos I have heard before like :


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Is the lower burr carrier still in place on the first video?
> 
> If it is it could be that scraping on something, it doesn't sound like bad bearing videos I have heard before like :


yes it was and this was my first thought as when I spin it with my fingers it only grates at one point, but the noise seemed to come more from the motor area than the burr carrier.

Is it an easy thing to remove the lower burr carrier as I have never done it on my Major?

And the video you linked to does sound a lot more grindey.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It does not sound like bearings, there are various areas on the Royal that can catch and rub, the plastic fans (there are two of them) can catch the metal housing, although it sounds like metal on metal. Turn it by hand and see if there is any point you can feel something catching this will help with further diagnosis. The run down seems quite fast as well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

From what you have just said it is more than likely one of fans cashing which can be rectified by sanding the vein that is catching


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There are whole threads on the subject of removing the lower burr carrier if you can find them, I think they boil down to a couple of methods.

Firstly apply heat, heat gun if you have one, not sure a hairdryer will get it hot enough. This should allow it to just lift right out without too much of a problem, but you need that heat source.

The other method is to get 3 screws of the right diameter for the holes in the carrier but much longer than the ones that hold the burr, then screw them all down until they touch the base under the carrier, then one by one half a turn at a time keep screwing them in until you can pull the carrier off.

The carrier is made of pretty soft aluminium and its easy-ish to warp, and I think some might advise against the second method, but needs must.

Edit: I did not know about the fins CC is talking about, maybe easier to check them out first?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Definitely sounds something rubbing..and agree it spins down very quick.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It does not sound like bearings, there are various areas on the Royal that can catch and rub, the plastic fans (there are two of them) can catch the metal housing, although it sounds like metal on metal. Turn it by hand and see if there is any point you can feel something catching this will help with further diagnosis. The run down seems quite fast as well.


Thanks for the reply.

I take it I will have to totally strip it down to do this. Any handy tips?

It should keep me out of trouble for a while.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Definitely sounds something rubbing..and agree it spins down very quick.


What does a fast spin down mean? is it because something is rubbing?


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Dylan said:


> There are whole threads on the subject of removing the lower burr carrier if you can find them, I think they boil down to a couple of methods.
> 
> Firstly apply heat, heat gun if you have one, not sure a hairdryer will get it hot enough. This should allow it to just lift right out without too much of a problem, but you need that heat source.
> 
> The other method is to get 3 screws of the right diameter for the holes in the carrier but much longer than the ones that hold the burr, then screw them all down until they touch the base under the carrier, then one by one half a turn at a time keep screwing them in until you can pull the carrier off.


Thanks, I do have a heat gun so I will give that a go, so you just heat it up for a while then just try and lift it straight off? with pliers / gloves?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think so, all from memory, if you put the burr mounting screws in place it will give you something to grip with your pliers, dont use any force however just a gentle pull, might need a wiggle as it comes off so pull one screw after the other. Some oil or wd40 will probably help as well.

Edit: you can put some pressure on the carrier from below with a screwdriver in the exit chute, but again do not put any excessive force on it. (I warped a burr carrier this way, but I was way too rough)


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Slightly OT, but your sig mentions Super Best - Stepless.. was that a mod or did yours come like that? I have a Super Best, my Ebay punt but without the Diazepam, which is in project mode at the mo as I'm getting it to work as a single dose on-demand. Stepless could be a good thing, as I only have one usable setting for espresso.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

hubrad said:


> Slightly OT, but your sig mentions Super Best - Stepless.. was that a mod or did yours come like that? I have a Super Best, my Ebay punt but without the Diazepam, which is in project mode at the mo as I'm getting it to work as a single dose on-demand. Stepless could be a good thing, as I only have one usable setting for espresso.


Hi, it is a very very basic stepless mod, as there are two holes in the upper burr carrier, I threaded them and just used two allen bolts so it could be held in place between the steps, see thread : http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20384-Anfim-Best-Super-Best-stepless-mod&highlight=anfim+super there is also a link in that thread to the Super Caimano stepless mod way more complicated.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Excellent work! Did you have to adjust the threaded bolts to lock it, as the upper carrier rises and falls with adjustment?

That link to the Super Caimano looks like the full job; I love the comment: 'Nice find! Now all I need is a workshop and someone to operate it







'

:-D

Edit: I've taken this OT bit over to that thread so as not to derail your question.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

@Dylan



Dylan said:


> Firstly apply heat, heat gun if you have one, not sure a hairdryer will get it hot enough. This should allow it to just lift right out without too much of a problem, but you need that heat source.


Thanx that worked a treat, however it is still gratey, so I will start dismantling it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will probably be a fan


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It will probably be a fan


Thanks Chap, I will look into that next


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

@coffeechap



coffeechap said:


> It will probably be a fan


Spot on with the diagnosis, it was the bottom fan rubbing on the aluminium cover that had a slight warp at one point. I straightened it out and it runs silent now. Many thanx.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glad to hear it, there is not a lot that goes wrong with the royals


----------



## blazarov (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi it seems i am having the same issue with my new (second hand) royal.
There are obvious evidence of rubbing in the top fan.
It seems i can sand the edges of the fan to get rid of it, but i am puzzled on what was is warped on the inside to cause it rub.
Looked carefully but see nothing from the outside.
What needs to be disassembled and removed to be able to inspect it directly?
Should i remove to bottom burr carrier or i would also need to remove the entire motor assembly from the bottom?
What usually causes that since i have no visual damage signs on the outside?
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You need to remove the motor assembly from the housing to get to both fans, but you can sand the offending vein through the front opening if it is the upper fan


----------

